# hex-logic pad chart



## i5aces

not sure if this is allowed and in the right section. if not please move or delete.

after searching for a set of pads for my rotary i decided on hex-logic pads, but wanted something in the garage just to help remind me what colour does what, i remember seeing something like this a while ago but couldnt find, so i have made one myself in photoshop.









link to proper file


----------



## ovolo

I'm a:newbie: when it comes to using a machine as I only bought one a week or so ago. This guide is very useful to me THANKS for putting it up. I think ill print one out too. :buffer:

MODS -can I suggest making it a sticky ?


----------



## gally

Fantastic mate and very easy to read. I'm sure Dave or Jordan can give you tips if anything is needing ammending.


----------



## Gizmo68

This has been done before

Although yours looks better on here, when you save a copy it is all stretched and almost unreadable.


----------



## horned yo

very useful


----------



## A.B

Very good chart thanks.


----------



## i5aces

scuba said:


> This has been done before
> 
> Although yours looks better on here, when you save a copy it is all stretched and almost unreadable.


that could be where i had seen something like this,
i have added a link and it now saves in the correct format


----------



## Gizmo68

i5aces said:


> i have added a link and it now saves in the correct format


:thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ

i prefer this one to the one before, its easier to read with pics of the pads and i like the funky font lol..

other one is very professional... maybe its better for pros who don't want a full colour graphicy one like this on there wall if customers see it.


----------



## gally

The bold coloured writing is maybe a tad playschool but it's easy to read.


----------



## CraigQQ

gally said:


> The bold coloured writing is maybe a tad playschool but it's easy to read.


yeah thats why i think the pros might prefer the other or less fun people maybe  but im a bit playschool aswell so like the bold coloured font :lol: :lol:

althought i only have 3 hexlogic pads .. white black and red


----------



## Dohnut

Ha I did have the same 3 pads now have 2 and a half after my puppy got hold of the red one and chewed it haha

Cheers for the guide, printed and going to stick on garage wall so I have less to remember.


----------



## Thrill

Link to version which isn't stretched out, as the original link has broken.

http://i.imgur.com/NmYXF.jpg


----------



## Darlofan

Printed and laminated, thanks.


----------



## Doc943

Great ty. Lol funky-font


----------



## Darlofan

Just a tip, make sure printer ink is ok before printing it, I've just realised the yellow on mine is white and the white one looks more violet:wall:


----------



## bero1306

Nice but done before as said above.


----------



## deegan1979

Am i wrong to be using black for finishing polish? This looks like i shoukd use blue which i currently use for glazing


----------



## deegan1979

deegan1979 said:


> Am i wrong to be using black for finishing polish? This looks like i shoukd use blue which i currently use for glazing


Sorry, but bump


----------



## suspal

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=284955


----------



## rickylexus250

i5aces said:


> not sure if this is allowed and in the right section. if not please move or delete.
> 
> after searching for a set of pads for my rotary i decided on hex-logic pads, but wanted something in the garage just to help remind me what colour does what, i remember seeing something like this a while ago but couldnt find, so i have made one myself in photoshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> link to proper file


Your chart is the best, from Perth, Western Australia.


----------



## Muscleflex

The link to the file is dead... can anyone confirm?


----------



## deggsymann

The link IS dead, but I have just right clicked the actual chart on page 1 and it allowed me to save it as a jpeg.


----------

